# taking my clutch apart question.



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

What way do you spin (the front clutch) in order to separate the front and rear sheaves?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if you are talking about the bolt that holds the front clutch on. it is left handed threads so you will have to turn it to the right to remove it and to the left to install it. do you have the puller. they have a puller that screws in with right handed threads that pulls the primary off.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everything you need to know about removing & taking apart the primary

Video < clicky

Written < Clicky


It will only spin 1 way, out. Wont spin the other way if the sheaves are together.


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry if I was not clear. I meant to ask how to separate to two sheeves on the front clutch. I have the clutch sitting on my work bench, need to replace the rear sheave. I read the manual this morning and it shows using expensive tools from Kawasaki too spin the sheave off. Has anyone ever done this with out those tools? And bye the way if you where wondering, this is a clutch off my Dads 650 Prairie.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I havent im sure you can make something where did you get the inside one i think i need to do the same and how much?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe the book says on the Brute that's got over 200 pounds of tork, so you will probably be getting the tool(s) and I believe its a left-handed thread. Never done it myself so let us know how it works out for you. Good luck!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there was a post on here about that... and someone had made a tool to hold the sheaves in a vice while loosening/tightening...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Found it... the threads are left handed...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5037&highlight=spider

there is a link in there to the site that shows the special holder
http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewcat=7&viewtopic=534&searchtext=primary

Also tagged the thread so it could be found easier by searching for primary disassembly... hope this helps!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

so the prairie clutches must be WAY different than brutes... yeah that would have been good to know up front lol...


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Found it... the threads are left handed...
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5037&highlight=spider
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> so the prairie clutches must be WAY different than brutes... yeah that would have been good to know up front lol...


 They are the Same from 2002 and up, the older ones are a good bit different than the v-twin clutches


----------



## AK650i (May 18, 2009)

Left handed thread for sure. You will need to make a jig to hold the fins on the inner sheave and take the spring out to make room for a cross bar to fit through the basket. Once apart the easy work is done, torqueing the beast is a pain. Having two people makes it easier, one to turn the outer sheave, and one to apply constant downward pressure to ensure the primary does not "jump" out of the jig. If it "jumps" you risk damaging the fins on the inner sheave and have to start from square one all over again... Hope this helps and good luck...


----------

